# Food Safety News - 10/12/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 12, 2020)

*National cattlemen’s organizations split on RFID for traceability*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 12, 2020 12:05 am Cattlemen and ranchers have three national organizations vying for their loyalty and support, and they don’t always agree on policy. That’s apparently going to be true for something as simple as whether the interstate movement of cattle should require the use of radio-frequency ear-tags for traceability purposes.   Commonly referred to as RFID, electronic ear-tags are... Continue Reading


*Part One: Stay in compliance with remote auditing  *
By Laura Mushrush on Oct 12, 2020 12:04 am In part one of this four-part series with SafetyChain Software, Food Safety News explores the role of remote auditing during the COVID-19 era. What is a remote audit? A remote audit is conducted partially or entirely off-site. Even during the COVID era with limited travel and reduced access for onsite inspection, it still covers everything... Continue Reading


*Girl suffers complications after Salmonella infection*
By News Desk on Oct 12, 2020 12:03 am A mother has revealed her daughter developed arthritis linked to contracting Salmonella while on holiday in the Canary Islands. Eleven-year-old Phoebe Bettey, from Plymouth in England, went to Lanzarote with family in late July 2019. They stayed at the Holiday Village Lanzarote, run by tour operator TUI UK. One week into the holiday, Phoebe fell... Continue Reading


*Warning letter sent after dangerous mislabeling leads to recall*
By News Desk on Oct 12, 2020 12:02 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Isle of Man mulls food hygiene rating system*
By News Desk on Oct 12, 2020 12:00 am The Isle of Man is considering introducing a food hygiene ratings system. A comment period has been opened seeking views from the public, food business operators, and those working in industry on the proposal, which includes display of food hygiene ratings on premises, websites and social media platforms. Comments must be submitted by Nov. 26.... Continue Reading


----------

